# R.I.P. Falin's Blue Rebel



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Falin's Blue Rebel passed away Wednesday April 29 2009 at the home of Eddie and Sandra Falin at 6:06 at almost 14 years of age. Blue Rebel lived in the house by Eddie and Sandra's side. He has produced some awesome dogs and with these dogs will produce many more. I thought I would take this moment in his rememberance and to inform others that have dogs with him in their ansestory. Blue Rebel is a ansestory to my dog Bango. I am glad that I had the honor to meet this wonderful dog. I wish I could have met him at the prime of his life but I met him non the less. When I got this honor Blue Rebel was fragile in his old age and nearly blind. He lived a long wonderful life which is how it should be.

R.I.P. Blue Rebel You will be missed.



















these are the only pics I have of Rebel if you have more please post them up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

R.I.P Rebel


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow 14 thats awesome....  its nice to hear our dogs are lasting still  rest in peace little buddy 

u can chase all the cats u want now hehe


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

14 is a damn good run! My condolences to the owners.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

R.I.P FALINS BLUE REBEL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah 14 is a nice go. R.I.P


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

14 is a nice long life for this breed! 

R.I.P. you've earned it old boy.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I feel so bad for Eddie & Sandra. They have lost so many great ones over the last 2 years. Rebel, Bam Bam, Dixie Queen, and Red Ruby. They all lived lives over 10 though. Just shows how much they care about their dogs. Rebels a tough one though, being their house dog. I always enjoyed seeing him everytime we go up there. He will defiently be missed. RIP Blue Rebel, thanks for all the awesome dogs you left behind.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that is sooooo sad! i hate when dogs need to go i was REAL worried for a sec i read blue rebel passed away at a glance and thought of OFK'S blue rebel spirit aka rebel i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! still sad though at least that was a happy pit who died with some good years under his belt!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

R.I.P. Blue Rebel, you will be remembered forever.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Godspeed to the Rebel


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

RIP. I feel so sorry for the owners. These dogs are family.

MJ is 9 this year, and she still acts like a puppy. I'm scared to death of losing her. Time flies by and she's getting older. It's hard to think I may only have another 5-8 years left with her. She's so special to me I kinda hope she outlives me. I never wanna let her go.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

14 Years!! Blue Rebel is only 4 gens back in Snickers pedigree. RIP ole boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My condolences to the Falins... and Godspeed to Rebel. I know it's difficult when you lose a loved one, but he's crossed the Rainbow Bridge now, and has left his mark on this world! He had a damned good run at 14 y/o!! Rest in Peace ole boy!!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

RIP Rebel, 14 years is a life surely lived.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RIP  thats sad im sorry


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP blue rebel... all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

My dog Cypress was almost 12 when he died unnaturally. He showed no signs of grey, was phenomenally healthy and had strong joints. He could still go all day. His whole life i took him to vet once, due to skin rash caused by food. Changed his diet and never had another problem. I have two of his sons now, one almost 8 and one almost 5 or 6 cant remember right now. But they are both strong and healthy, never been to vet and god willing will go to 14 or more.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

He was my pups great great grand pappy


----------



## apbt8 (Apr 20, 2012)

Blue Rebel was my pit bull, Falon's, father. She passed away December 9, 2011 at the age of 13. They were both wonderful dogs who led wonderful lives.

R.I.P. - Blue Rebel and Falon


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She was a beauty! I'm so very sorry for your loss! Big hugs and prayers! Run free sweet baby!


----------



## pitbull6999 (Jul 3, 2016)

*I have blue rebel grandson*

It's crazy how one dog can touch so many levels life's. Blue rebel's grandson's name is Oakley he will be 17years old 8-8-16 he don't hear or see that good anymore and he is kinda stiff getting up and down. He still loves to be right beside his family. It might take him a little longer to get their but he's always their it kills me to think that they will be a day that I look down and he will not be their&#128546;. So I feel your pain. R.I.P. blue rebel's thanks for the great friend.


----------



## pitbull6999 (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm sad to say blue rebel's grandson has passed away. He was almost 17. He will be missed forever in our hearts and minds.


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sad news. Condolences on the loss of Oakley. He had a nice long life. Only time helps heal the wound of losing a great dog.

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My girl Ices is down from Falin lines, along with some old Watchdog in her. She'll be 5 years old next month! It's truly amazing how these dogs impact our lives like they do. Run free at the bridge!!


----------

